# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  كيّفُ تُسًـتُغّـلَين كلَ دُقَيّقَة فُرمِضآنٌ فُيّ عبـآدُة آلَلَهِ>>مِهِمِ جَـدُآ

## VIP h3 h3

*بّـسًسًـمِ آلَلَهِ آلَرحً ـمِنٌ آلَرحً ـيّمِ

شحالكم ماي سسترز..؟
 احم احم ..

هذا الجدول المقترح لإستغلال كل دقيقة في رمضان إن شاء الله تعالى.. وصلني ف ورق مكتوب بخط 

الايد وانا حبيت احطه بالمنتدى ع ـسب الكل يستفيد ان شاء اللهـ ..

والموضوع Specially for 7KOOMAA هع



اولاً : لابد من تحديد الهدف من كل عبارة ومن كل خطوة ومن كل كلمة. . .
رضاك يارب


ثانياً: أن أستشعر وانا صائم من حين اذان الفجر الى حين أذان المغرب اني في عبادة عظيمة
ذات اجر عظيم قال الله تعالى عن هذا الاجر (الا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به)



ثالثاً: من اول ليلة رمضان , من حين الإعلان بأن غداً إن شاء الله رمضان احاول جاهداً أن ألتزم بذكرٍ يلهج به قلبي ولساني ( بالاضافة الى اذكار المساء والصباح) على سبيل المثال ..(ولكم حرية الاختيار),,:
*الاستغفار مثلا, جميل أن نبدأ رمضان بالاستغفار من ذنوبي , 

أستغفر الله لي ولمن له حق علي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات..

من المغرب الى مغرب اليوم التالي.. وجميلٌ أن يصاحب هذا الذكر دعوة أتمناها و ألح على الله بها.. 

فللصائم دعوة لاترد .. فكيف حالك إذا كان هذا الدعاء بإالحاح وتضرع إلى أن يقترب أذان المغرب 

فيزداد الإلحاح ويزداد التضرع لله العظيم الكريم, و أرجو من الله ان لا ينقضي رمضان إلا وقد 

استجيبت دعوتك او جاءك ماهو افضل منها..

وهكذا تكون مجموع ادعيتك المركزة التي كانت بإلحاح لا تقل عن 30 دعوة بعدد ايام رمضان في كل يوم دعوة..



رابعاً: قبل الغروب إجلس في مُصلّاك متجهاً للقبلة متوضئاً , خاشعاً ذليلاً 

لله , جاء الآن وقت الخلوة , دقائق غالية , الدعاء فيها لا يرد بإذن الله, ردد اذكار المساء, وصلِّ على 

الرسول الكريم صل الله عليه وسلم واثني على الله و ادعي بحرارة الدعوة التي اخذتها لتلح على الله 

بها ذلك اليوم خاصة عند الإفطار , أي قرب الأذان فالدعاء لا يرد,


خامساً: حدد من الان جدولك القراني.. حدد 

الكم والوقت, على سبيل المثال ,,(لكم حرية الاختيار)

*من اول ليلة يتم اعلان الشهر المبارك,, سوف تنام بعد صلاة التراويح.. ثم تستيقظ في جوف الليل 

قبل موعد السحور ,, تستيقظ لتستمتع بمناجاة رب العالمين في هذا الوقت الشريف ,, توضأ وصلي ما 

شاء الله .. ولا تنسَ الالحاح بياحي ياقيوم) في سجودك فإنه والله اعلم اسم الله الاعظم الذي إذا 

دُعي به أجاب, ناديه وهو الكريم , ناديه واستغث بهـ. واطلب حاجتكـ..

وبعد الصلاة (قبل السحور) . اذا كان هنالك وقت افتح مصحفك وتابع 

ختمتكـ؟؟ ولا تنسى ان تقف على آيات الرحمة والايات التي يذكر الله فيها الجنات والنعيم والفضل 

وقول ..(اللهم اني أسألك من فضلك)

وكذلك آيات العذاب (اللهم اني اعوذ بك)..

ثم قم للسحور فإنه سنة وبركة .. وذكر اهلك بان الدعاء في هذا الوقت 

مستجاب .. وذكرهم بحاجتهم وياحبذا لو شجعناهم على صلاة ركعتين في هذا الوقت ونذكرهم بدعاء 

السجود..



سادساً: حاول ان تجلس لأذكار الصباح كاملة ,, الى حين الشروقفتقوم لصلاة الشروق والضحى ,, حدد 

لنفسك عدد ركعات الضحى بحيث تجبر نفسك أن لا تقل عن (..) ركعة.. فالنفس كالطفل لا بد من 

اجبارها احيانا على ماهو خير لها,,


سابعاً: احرص على صلاة اولادك (إذا كان عندك هع) وتذكر قوله 

تعالى : وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة وكان عند ربه مرضياً..


ثامناً: حافظ على السنن الرواتب ولا تنسى أن من حافظ على اربع قبل 

الظهر وأربع بعدها حرمهُ الله تعالى على النار ..’ واحتسبها عند الله من السنن الرواتب.., وأما أربع 

قبل العصر (بعد اذان العصر وقبل الفرض) فهي ليست من السنن الرواتب ولكن أسأل الله ان تصيبك 

دعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (رحم الله امرءً صلى قبل العصر أربعاً..)



تاسعاً: حافظ على وضوءك (ما استطعت) , خاصة في رمضان, ولا تنسى 

قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..(ولا يحافظ على الوضوء الا مؤمن).. وياحبذا ركعتيّ الوضوء 

بعدها.. ولاتنسَ فيهما دعاء السجود..


11: حاول ان تكون داعٍ الى الله على بصيرة وحكمه وبدون صراخ (هع) 

وإنما بالتذكير والتفنن في تنويع العبارات والتفنن في تأنيب الضمير أحياناً..

أو التشجيع أحياناً.. على سبيل المثال : يافلان كم مره صليت على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اليوم..؟

يافلانه شو دعوتك التي تلحين عليها اليوم..؟



12)جميل جداً أن تتذكر أحبتك ومن له فضل عليك بعد الله ., أن تتذكرهم بالدعاء لهم بالاسم واحد واحد ..



13): الرَحِم..: من وصلها وصله الله .., قد لا تشعر بالخشوع أحياناً .. 

قد تشعر أن قلبك قاسِ .. قم بالاتصال بأمك أو أحد من اقاربك وأدخل السرور على قلبهم ثم انظر 

حالك بعد اغلاق الهاتف.. أو حتى إرسل مسج على ألّا يكون مطبوعاً مملاً وإنما تكتبه بنفسك من قلبك 

للشخص المعين بالاسم.. صدقاً والله الرحم موصولة بالعرش من وصلها وصله الله ..




14): حاول أن تكون لك صدقة كل يوم.. كل يوم.. حتى أخرج من ثيابك.. 

او من ذهبك (للحريم طبعاً هع).. بنية أنه صدقه ثم وزعه بعد ذلك.. المهم لا يخلو يوم من صدقة.. 

فالصدقة تطفئ غضب الرب..



15) حاول أن تفرج كربه ولا تنسَ أن من فرج عن مؤمن كربة فرج الله عنه 

كربة من كرب يوم القيامة.. إسألَ الله أن ييسر لك ذلك..قُل..اللهم يسر لي أعمالاً صالحه تقربني 

إليك..)..


16)حاول جاهداً أن تردد مع الأذان (كاملا) .. وتذكر (ومن يعظم شعائر الله 

فإنه من تقوى القلوب..)’ والدعاء بعدهـ مستجاب..



17) اعملـ/ي هدنه مع نفسك ومع زوجك وأينائك ومن حولك,’ وذلك 

بترك اللغو وكلام الدنيا الذي ليس من وراءه فائده ,’ واترك المشاكل و أجل حلها لبعد رمضان,, واسأل الله ان يحلها هو العظيم بنفسه..


18) حاول أن تنتهي من مشتريات العيد من الآن..



19) حاول أن تفطر صائم ولو بالمشاركة من الان في مشاريع إفطار صائم..



20)حافظ على بصرك ألّا يقع على مايحل لك وحافظ على سمعك ألا تصل إليه غيبة أو نميمة ولا مسلسلات وموسيقى وفوازير .. لعل الله أن ينظر اليك نظرة رحمة..


21) لخص هاي النقاط في ورقة وحده بنفسك ثم علقها أمام عينيم حتى 

تحاسب نفسك كل يوم..

السسموحهـ خواتي طولت بس أنا قلت كل وحده تلخص النقاط بالطريقه اللي تريحها وتسهل لها الموضوع..





ٱللهـِمِےـ ٱغّےـفُـر لـأخٌـوِيّےـ (ṩ) وِٱحًـفُـظٌـهےـِ من كـ ـل شّےـر وِوِفُـقَـهےـِـ وِٱرزقَےـهےـِ بّـٱلزوِجَـة ٱلصِـٱلحًـة ٱلليّ تُـسًـعَـدُهےـِ دُنٌـيّـٱ وِآخٌےـره وِٱرزقَـ جَـمِـيّـعَےـ ٱلمِـسًـلمِـيّـنٌ يّـٱآآآآربّـ..
قولن آآآمييييييين 
*

فُــمِـــآنٌ آلَـلَـهِـ  :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## الملاك الحالم

الله يجزيج الخير الغالية

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

غاليتي بارك الله فيك ولا حرمك من الاجر والثواب

----------


## VIP h3 h3

آمين وياكم يآربي.. حياكن الله خواتي أنتن ويلي خلف الكواليس  :Big Grin: 
هع نسيت بخصوص مشروع افطار صائم جمعية الشارقة الخيرية مخصصة رقم 6604 بـ10 دراهم مشروع افطار صائم ..

----------


## bushra ahmad

مشكوره

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

بارك الله فيج جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت الشاطئ

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## VIP h3 h3

وياكم خواآآتي,,

----------


## دلوعتـ ابويهـ

يزااج الله الف خيـر

----------


## آليآزيـہۧ

عسسى الله يهدينـآ ويبلغنـآ رمضضـآن 
ويرضضى عنـآ ويرحمنا برحمته يـآآرب العـآلمين 
ماتقصصرين . . ف ميزـآنج . .  :Smile:

----------


## بندول دبي

مشكوووره اختي ويااارب بلغنا رمضان واعنا ع قيامه

----------


## VIP h3 h3

آمين يآآربي.. ثانكس حبوبات.. :Smile:

----------


## روضة11

يزاااج الله خير

----------


## VIP h3 h3

و’يًــُأج ح,ــبوبهـُ.. ثانكس

----------


## الحرف العنيد

أفكار رائعه لاغتنام شهر رمضان 


يزاج الله خييييير

----------


## العصــفورة

يزاج الله خير اختي
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## VIP h3 h3

وياكن خواتي.. :Smile:

----------


## VIP h3 h3

up up up ramadan kareem

----------


## اليازيا

الله يجزيج الخير الغالية

----------

